# Baby Shower?



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 2, 2008)

But not for me!


We've recently confirmed that our mare, Alero is pregnant and will be having a foal around July-August this year. She's a really pretty buckskin, bred to a red roan paint stallion nearby. The stallion always throws paint markings and Alero comes from a very dominant line of buckskins. So i'm really hoping for a buckskin paint. (love!)


I'll be posting pics here as she gets fatter the rest of the year. She's alreayd pretty big but she's wearing a blanket for winter. We took her blanket off the other day and we can actually see the foal movin' around by her hip, even though she's only maybe 3 months along. 

This will be a first baby for both of us. We're so excited. I keep dreaming about this little foal. I'm hopin' for a boy. I'll be throwing her a baby shower in June-July. 

I also wan ted to play that baby shower game where you smoosh a candy bar into a diaper and everyone has to guess what brand of c andy bars they used to be. 

And then we'll have a carrot cake. 








Pics of the Stallion soon.

The ENd.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

She's really pretty! I can't wait to see the baby myself!

What's her name?


Nevermind I just caught her name ALERO


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 2, 2008)

Bootyful girl...Congrats Granny!

Zin


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2008)

YAYs! I can't wait to see pics as she progresses and that baby gets bigger! WOOT!

And can't wait to see pics of Daddy...

Oh, and you could do the How Big is the Belly game, where people guess how many pieces of toilet paper it would take to go around the belly! :biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh that sounds like fun! More baby shower ideas! Even though it's so far away...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 2, 2008)

:X I was all excited 'cause I though it was you having the baby :X

Pam :stork:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 2, 2008)

Now why on Earth would I have a baby?


----------



## Leaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! I *love* that horses looks! She is right up with my favorite (no idea breed or coloration name) which is very similar to her but in a washed out grey look - I've seen some grey ones that I'm speaking of with faintly spotted rears.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 2, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Oh my! I *love* that horses looks! She is right up with my favorite (no idea breed or coloration name) which is very similar to her but in a washed out grey look - I've seen some grey ones that I'm speaking of with faintly spotted rears.
> 
> 
> Alero is a Buckskin-colored Quarter Horse.
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

So I had the vet out today to give Alero her Rhino shot (pregos needthem every 3 months) And the vet was supposed togive her an overal checkup and she said she's a great weight and looks great, everything looks good.

Then she asked if I wanted her palpated and being a bunny person, palpate, to me, means push around their abdomen to check for a fetus. So I said ''ok but be careful she hates her belly touched'' and she said its ok she'll be careful. 

She left and came back wit ha big glove.

Oh.....that kind of palpate....

Alero is the biggest B**** of a mare i've ever dealt with. Let me tell you she was less than cooperative. And she jerked her head up in the air so fast....and just then my rooster crowed and Icouldn't help but think " HELLOGOODMORNING!!!"

So she's definitely pregnant and her baby is about the size of a beagle. 

The End.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh YAY!! Glad to hear she "took"!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

*Could be a buttermilk buckskin too but I bet it's a grulla also. They're so pretty!!! *

*Buttermilk or light buckskins are so cute! My father inlaw loves buckskins.*






*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *



> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh my! I *love* that horses looks! She is right up with my favorite (no idea breed or coloration name) which is very similar to her but in a washed out grey look - I've seen some grey ones that I'm speaking of with faintly spotted rears.
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats true. Though to me ''buttermilk'' still looks more creamy sandy colored.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

I think they get more that color as they get older - we have a friend with a young buttermilk and she was black mane and tail - gray body as a baby - now she's the sandy color with the browner mane and tail.

Bad thing about gray horses tho - they are prone to cancer. I didn't know that - until our neighbor's horse got sick with it. Then my niece's POA had it both gray.

I'm thinking if it's spotted - she likes apps. They're pretty but sometimes psycho LOL!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah horses with fair skin are prone to cancer, most notably Appaloosas. I'm boardng ahorse right now who is half app, right before he came here he already had his 3rd eyelid removed dueto cancer. He has to wear a UV mask when he's outside now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that we talked about him before? remember my niece had the pony with cancer of the eye?

Pokie - my dun mare - is very fair for a red dun - it worries me about her. She most notably has sore hocks and has to have those acid injections..... costly things they are! *sigh*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

yar I remember pony story.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Thats true. Though to me ''buttermilk'' still looks more creamy sandy colored.


whats going in the horsey's mouth?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 20, 2008)

*Uh....nothing.

The horse is wearing a halter....and the lead rope has a clippy at the end like what's ont eh end of a dog's leash and it clips to a ring under the chin part of the halter, which the handler is holding and is stepping out of the picture so it may look to you like someone is force feeding the horse seomthing. TRy a second glance. 




Brandy456 wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thats true. Though to me ''buttermilk'' still looks more creamy sandy colored.
> ...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 20, 2008)

The washed out grey colour could also be a roan -- blue, red, black, dun, etc. I have seen them range anywhere from very lightly colored bodies to quite dark but they also commonly have a spotted appearance to them. I am a huge sucker for buckskins, duns, and roans. I used to ride/lease a little Peruvian bay roan.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2008)

FINALLY!

Pics of "Alero's belly at 5 months and pictures of the stallion, Guy, a red roan paint. 


Front






Back





BELLAY!







Guy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2008)

They are so pretty! both of them! 

Tell me if you know cause I don't and I don't want to ask my daughter LOL! 

If a horse like Pokie (red dun) or Dakota (chestnut) has a white marking over their face that goes over like both eyes it's called "a bald face"...... in a paint is that what they call it? or are they white with brown marks so they don't???


----------



## okiron (Jan 26, 2008)

gorgeous horses. 

i wanted a horse once when i was a kid. then i thought of all the work there is to do for horses and the fact i cant have it living anywhere near me..so i turned myself off to horses.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

*Paints are still held to the typical marking terms. They can still have a ''blaze'' ora ''sock'' or a ''star'' and t hings like that, so i'm sure it would still be called a bald face. Infact my friend has a registered paint with a bald face and one blue eye.

-JAK



Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They are so pretty! both of them!
> 
> Tell me if you know cause I don't and I don't want to ask my daughter LOL!
> 
> If a horse like Pokie (red dun) or Dakota (chestnut) has a white marking over their face that goes over like both eyes it's called "a bald face"...... in a paint is that what they call it? or are they white with brown marks so they don't???


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool - then Guy is a bald face, paint! He's adorable! I love that look in a paint - Gosh I hope you get some really cool colored Filly. 

Well, that's what I would hope for if it were me! LOL! 

Of course if you have my luck, it will be a sorrel stud colt.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2008)

I am actually hoping for a colt (a boy). And definitely a paint, and if all goes well....a buckskin paint. Which is entirely possible considering trhe lines they both carry. Buckskins also have a cream gene so Alero would have to throw a cream gene into the mix would makes the possibility of buckskins and palominos.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 19, 2008)

The belly gets bigger!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't get over how beautiful she is!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Rosie you're going to have to get over it and move on with your life. Don't be a poopy pants. 

I think I've finally gotten over the fact that this particular mare has demolished everything from my left hip down. Ta-da!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She and he are gorgeous! 

I wish I could just snatch them both! They're SO pretty! 


Emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting....bigger.....can't.....stop it....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## maisy126 (Mar 3, 2008)

Omg, her and the stallion are absolutely stunning! I cannot wait to see what their foal will look like!:biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 3, 2008)

I too can't wait to see the baby. I'm thinking we're going to have a Palomino paint, but my ultimate would be a buckskin paint....both are entirely possible.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

I love colts! Our neighbors breed and now and then they have one or two foals but one year they had like six or eight. SO CUTE!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't posted belly pics in a while! 2 more months to go!














Oh and I bought another one on Sunday. He's a paint stallion named Tulsa...and a real handful at the moment. So I'm sending my other mare, Milo, out for professional training in May/June and that will leave me more time to get Tulsa in shape for the fair hopefully. Right now he just occasionally doesn't want to walk where I want to go, which would be a problem if I can't even wlk him into the show ring for Halter, it'd be kind of pointless even taking him. But we'll see where he's at by August. That's omre than enough time I think. 










^ Tulsa pictured with Matt....who happens to be an excellant horse trainer as far as groundwork goes.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

What's nice about groundwork is you can do it without having to take a lot of time out of a day. Are you training for show or just riding? Lots of people train horses to turn on the wrong foot and stuff. That's why I ask.

He's cute but paints are ALWAYS a handful LOL! We are neighbors at the fair with a cute paint mare and she and my gelding "share" his hay a lot. His owners just laugh cause she'll eat from his haybag and he will wait... silly boy! We love her too tho!

Your mare looks good! I can't wait until you post baby pictures!!!! 


I wish you guys were here this weekend! The hoosier horse fair starts tomorrow! it's so much fun!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Apr 3, 2008)

*We're not real big into the show thing, but the Fair is something we look forward to every year. Our fair really sucks though. IT wouldn't matter if someone's horse pivotted on the wrong foot, bit the judge, and layed down in the ring, it would somehow be placed at least the middle. Everything is all effed up. But at least i'll place last in style and in one pice is what i'm shooting for. 

My other paint is very awesome and friendly. I hven't found paints to be trouble....but young horses in general....yes. 

I see you're much south of me. It's barely 60* out here and raining almost daily....not fair weather yet. Our fair is usually held at the end of august. And the fair in teh county next to us holds their faira nd farmshow in June and July. 

I can't wait to post baby pictures too!

-JAK



Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What's nice about groundwork is you can do it without having to take a lot of time out of a day. Are you training for show or just riding? Lots of people train horses to turn on the wrong foot and stuff. That's why I ask.
> 
> He's cute but paints are ALWAYS a handful LOL! We are neighbors at the fair with a cute paint mare and she and my gelding "share" his hay a lot. His owners just laugh cause she'll eat from his haybag and he will wait... silly boy! We love her too tho!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Your weather stays about the same as yours - our county fair is in July, State fair in August. Adults cannot show at the county fair - it's strictly 4H.

Younger kids don't get too much taken off for not pivoting even on their one hoof but Lexi's horse always does it right. She's good but it's been a lot of work. Same with Kota - I trained him to pivot and everyone has worked with him and he's really good.

Young can be a lot to handle. Kota just turned 6 and he wasn't worked with until he was almost 3. Paints are just high spirited animals I think but can be sweeties. Young paints are so hyper sometimes. That's why they are so popular for rodeo.

The hoosier horse fair is a huge expo. They have all sorts of vendors come in, Junior rodeo, clinicians, veterinarians and all sorts of horses (there's even a parade of breeds). They have a 4H versatility show (my niece won it a couple of years ago and my son was on her speed team).... and All kinds of shows. It's in several buildings at the State Fairgrounds. Many of our good friends work at it for different reasons - a lot on the Hoosier Horse Council. You'd love it tho. We can spend all day and night there and still have stuff we didn't do! Infact, we're going to see Lippizzans tomorrow, and the rodeo Saturday night. 

http://www.indianahorsecouncil.org/horse_fair.htm


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah, the Lipizzans were just here, I think last month.

We have Equine Affaire up here next weekend. We'll be hitting that up.


-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I bet the venders leave here and come there! Also, the BIG Lippizzan show is next weekend here LOL! 

Sounds like we just swap stuff!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2008)

That Hoosier Horse fair looks like SOOO Much fun! I def. want to come to one of them! I could be there all day too! 

Emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (May 22, 2008)

Alero is getting really fat. She's due in like, 3 weeks. Fingers crossed. 

Also I don't know if I mentioned it but last April I sold a litter of French Lops and exchanged the money and bought another horse. He just turned 2 this month and is a solid black Paint Stallion named Tulsa. I just started breaking him and by day 5 he was more than hapyp to carry me around. 























Tulsa was a bit of a rescue situation. I was online browsing horses for sale that I definitely couldn't afford when I came across this ad for a horse for $500. Usually prices that low I check them out and oh look it's just the stud fee. But this horse was less than 2 years old and the picture wasn't flashy enough to be advertisign a stud so I checked it out. Turns out he was less than an hour from me. And I emailed t he woman and without thinking, asked to come look at him.

She told me she had bought him last July from a woman on the other side of Ohio. This woman apparently had a lot of horses, all of which were slowly starving to death, including a mare and young foal who were described as not but ''skin and bones''. She felt so bad that she bought Tulsa out of pity, and 2 others young mares on the spot. Then the woman wouldn't sell her anymore, but Sheila was willing to take and buy as many would fit in her trailor. 

She found a hoem for one mare iwth a friend and listed Tulsa on multiple websites. She had been feeding him well the last severeal months but he still needed a good 100 pounds at least she said. When I looked at him, I just felt bad. He didn't want to be touched and gave us the butt treatment. I could feel all of his ribs. But at least he was a lot better off with Sheila than he was with that woman. She had him on a 20% feed and as much hay as he wanted all day and a weight building supplement. To think he'd been on all that for many months and still looked like hell.... I hate to think what he and his friends looked like on that farm. 

I was just heartbroken for the poor boy.And Sheila and I had g otten rather friendly with each other the past week or so. We chatted through email on the phone all the time and we were goin to go to Equine Affaire togethr, but she had a death int he family. She sold Tulsa to me for $300. And delivered him to my house for another $100. Good deal! 

Tulsa tried to kick me when I went near him. When I tried to turn him out to pasture he reared up so bad he flipped over backwards. He would either refuse to move when I led him or just drag me somewhere. He freaked out and went into a panic over the littlest things. 

Buth e's been here about 2 months now. He lets me ride him and coems to greet me when I walk into the barn. I can lead him with just a hand on his halter, and he come running out of the pasture to say hi and get a mint. He's such a sweet little boy. 

I culdn't afford 20% feed with grain prices the way they are, but TSC was selling two bags of 14% discountedf or like $9 so I bought those 2 to start him off, and I supplemented with Calf Manna....which is also getting rather expensive since I use it for hte bunnies too. 

So after the 14% was gone I just put him ont he same 12% as everyone else and gave hi ma lot of hay and I started giving him 2 cups of Mare and Foal feed at each feeding. And man did he bulk up. He looks great now. He might need another 50 pounds or so but he's happy and filling out real nice and his sumemr coat is coming in black black BLACK! 

So...I think that's all the horsey updates for now or until I go completely insane.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (May 22, 2008)

And here's Tulsa the day I bought him at Sheila's farm.







And he was delivered about 3-4 weeks later, And this is 2 days after I brought him home. Matt was helping me do ground work with him.






Big difference.....just 2 months.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2008)

Well here she is again, about to pop any second now. Her baby is in position and ready to get borned. The stud owner never got back to me with the dates she was bred so calculting by the time I got her back from the stud, I supposed her due date to be...3 days ago. So any time now. 

Her belly is laso startign to get a more ''pointed'' look, rather than just the big round semi circle. The lowest point of her belly is more towards the back. Pictures of Mares showing this new belly shape usually foaled about 12 days later. Alero has had pointed belly for about 4 days. Really she should be ready to go like now. 

Its supposedto rain the next 3-4 days so I have an excuse to keep her inside and monitor her closely. 

Here's some belly pics. Hopefully next time I post, there will be foal pics. 
There's also some updated pics of Tulsa. 




































Oh and it should be noted that all my animals seem to be reproducing right now...


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 17, 2008)

How exciting!! :biggrin2: keep us updated and I hope everything goes ok with the birth!.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 17, 2008)

My gosh look at Tulsa! He's just gorgeous! Have you put a stick to him to see how much he's grown? He looks like my father inlaw's paint - JUST like him actually - and he doesn't name his horses....... He calls him..... THe paint horse :?but Lexi named him PICASSO. I think that's a great name LOL! 

And your mare!!! YAY!!! You say it's going to rain? is the cool front coming through that I had and it lowered the temps? If the barometer changes.... she'll foal.

AND tomorrow is a full moon....... you'll have a foal by tomorrow night I think. 

I CAN"T WAIT! be sure and let us know ok?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah that cold front is moving in, its going down to the mid 60's. Not cold but still, compared tot he 80 and 90* days we've BEEN having.... big drop.

I also happened to land myself a job training a horse for someone. And Every time I show up for another session she asks if the baby arrived yet and i'm like ''nope''. Now she just kind of has backyard horses...doesn't show or do anything fancy with them and isn't extremely knowledgeable but she also mentionedt he full moon thing. She said her vet said births and deaths often occur on the full moon. 

Anyone want to back this up? Thats just plain weird. I know two horses born under an eclipse.Both named ''Eclipse''. Although one had a star on it's forehead that looked like the eclipse of the moon. 

I'm so anxious for baby. Oh, horse people may be interested in this:

```
[url=http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/foalingsigns]http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/foalingsigns[/url]

Tulsa's old owner sent it to me, its really fascinating and it's been a big help. 
Those of you who are grossed out by birth stuff may not want to visit the link.

Alright, fingers and hooves crossed....
```


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2008)

So I was researchign the full moon thing and I found soem horse forums that swear by drastic weather change and full and new moons as casuing mares (and other animals) to foal.

Then I was curious about people.

http://www.briancasey.org/artifacts/astro/moon.cgi

I was born just after the new moon. My husband was born just after the full moon. 

Any one else?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 17, 2008)

here's the page-y thingie for the day i was born(mom's water broke the day before thought. i kept her up aaaallllll night!)

http://www.briancasey.org/artifacts/astro/moon.cgi

i can't wait to see pics of the baby, foals are just so cute! my friend's family has horses and has three babies right now. so sweet!

Tulsa's so handsome!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 17, 2008)

I was born with the "no moon" thing....... when it's all dark.... 

and yes, it's true. If you talk to OB-GYN they will most likely tell you that full moon will bring more babies and barometer affects the pregnant mother.

Plus, my father-inlaw is a cherokee indian and he'll swear by it! 

There is some science to all of it - I guess when the new moon happens there is some sort of unnoticable changes in our space so we do have stuff happen.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2008)

This was one of the responses to the question I found online:

"Yes, horses, and other animals including humans, DO tend to have more births on a full moon, but not because they wait. It has to do with the gravitational pull of the tides of the amount of water in the animal."

Well I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2008)

*[size=+1]The Moon for Oct 1, 1982 [/size]
(At Midnight, US Central time, as viewed from the Northern Hemisphere) *


Illuminated Fraction: 0.991 
0.8 days until full moon 

ME

*[size=+1]The Moon for Sep 30, 1978 [/size]
(At Midnight, US Central time, as viewed from the Northern Hemisphere) *



Illuminated Fraction: 0.010 
1.0 days before new moon 


Hubby


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2008)

Meh I think you guys are just weird. Bunch of bunny-loving freaks you are.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 18, 2008)

ITs 11:06PM Tuesday night. I justchecked on Alero again for the night and I checked underher t ail and her nipples. I pulled all this gunky solid mooshy crud off the tips of her teats. 

She is apparently waxing...or makin' that thick yummy milk for baby. So From talking to other horsey peopel and researching online... we've less than 38 hours.

Full Moon Theory = so far...in support.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 18, 2008)

This is so cool Jesse!!! Make sure you take LOTS of pics! I am so happy for you.

Sharon


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 18, 2008)

Baby chickies awwwww

What a beautiful horse and I bet your foal will be beautifull.

I was born 2.7 days before the full moon.
http://www.briancasey.org/artifacts/astro/moon.cgi

My sister was the same as me 2.6 before full moon.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 18, 2008)

Alero is still waxing heavily. We're thinkin' tonight is the big night.


-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 18, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20080617/sc_space/seeahugemoonillusionwednesday
OK look what else is happening tonight.


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2008)

I cannot wait to see the baby pics your horses are gorgeous all of them!
I am very excited to see what the baby looks like :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator1.asp

This was really cool. It lets you predictt he color of your foal based on the colors ofthe parents.

So if you put in chestnut roan tobiano for the Sire, and Buckskin solid for the dam, and skip the next page (as I don't know their geneotypes) , the top option re either bay or buckskin paints, depending on if Alero throws that cream gene. I'm hoping she will and there's a 50/50 chance she will, but even greater still because she comes from a long line of dominant buckskins. 

So fingers crossed for a buckskin paint.

Doubly crossed for a healthy foal.

-JAK


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 19, 2008)

ANY NEWS YET?!?! I am dying to see the baby! Alero is sooo gorgeous, I can't wait to see what her baby looks like.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2008)

I was up all night, every hour anda half checking on her. 
I'm so exhausted. Theres no baby yet though, she's leading me on. I can't take many more nights of this. If anyone wants to come over and take a shift that'd be nice.

Well Ihaveto go take my driver's test. The DMV is right down the road, I shouldn't be gone long, Alero will be ok. But does it seem safe to anyone that i'm doing this on no sleep?

I'm taking a big white FrenchLop with me.... I figure....4 lucky rabbits' feet.....


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 19, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> But does it seem safe to anyone that i'm doing this on no sleep?
> 
> I'm taking a big white FrenchLop with me.... I figure....4 lucky rabbits' feet.....



umm, no, doesn't sound very safe to me.

4......feet...........rabbit.......................:roflmao:

althought, if this person has a soft spot for bunnies(or just animals even), she might be of some help!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

OH NO! did you have the dates correct you think?

How old is she? and is this her first foal? I was just thinking of you this morning and wondering if the moon or anything changed it? (there is a reason and I found out it has to do with the gravitational pull and the tides.... LOL)

Uhhh yeah, driving with no sleep - NOT GOOD!

You'll probably have a foal when you get back. Sneaky horses!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 19, 2008)

The due date was just an estimate based on when I got her back fromt he stud owner, who said she had been out of heat for a few days hwen I brought her home. 

Oh and I passed my driver's test. I had a huge white french lop in the back seat and the guy gets inteh cara nd i'm like '' I uh...hope you dont' have alelrgies..."


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 19, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Oh and I passed my driver's test. I had a huge white french lop in the back seat and the guy gets inteh cara nd i'm like '' I uh...hope you dont' have alelrgies..."




*you were serous about the rabbit?!?!?!?!

*

*(*hehe, this ones _really_funny, i've seen one of my guy friends like that!!!)



ok, so now, i gotta ask, did the loppy bunner help? and did the guy like her...............
and hows Alero doing?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

LMAO @ the bunny and test! Good job!

Come on horsie! have that baby!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2008)

:waiting:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

Pipp, you posted just as I was trying to get on the forum. it wasn't workign and I go to my inbox and here's a convenient link. 

Erron and I have been sleeping in shifts and checking on Alero every two hours for the past week. I'm exhausted and cranky.... but I can sleep tonight.

Its a boy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2008)

What a beautiful baby. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG! he's gorgeous! I can't tell for sure, but he looks like a little red dun like our Pokie! Can you tell yet?

I love his little bald face! it's precious! Lexi is going to FLIP OUT! when she sees this! I see a little dorsal stripe, don't I? Does he have any zebra stripes on his legs?

I'm SO excited! inkbouce:I'll have to show my father-inlaw his pictures.... He loves duns and buckskins! 

How did mama do? 

*hugs*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

The father is a red roan, I think that's how baby is gonna be. No dorsal stripe that I can see. 

She had the baby in between shifts, it was my turn to go check on her and I get out there and I see 4 extra white legs int eh stall. I was all confused. He was standing and dry. And started to walk and nurse soon after. She musth ave have him around 3AM.

-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

That's what Lexi said! red Roan! LOL!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 22, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing about horses, but there's a HUGE AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW factor here! What an adorable baby!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

He is sooo cute! I love the blaze on his face! 

Emily


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG he is so cute. Beautiful baby. Yay bout time to have him. 

Got a name yet?????????????


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

The name is still up in the air.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 22, 2008)

Yaaaaay baby! He's so beautiful, congrats! 


As for his name, I know what I would like to call him. MINE! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2008)

Yay, he's finally here! What a CUTE boy! Will his color change as he gets older? When will he start growing a mane? Congrats!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah foals are born extra light. Even black foals are more of a sooty gray. He has a mane now, its really short and curly. 

-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

More pics from earlier. I cross tied Alero so I could actualyl get to her foal. She won't let me anywhere near her or baby, I get bitten or kicked. She was very displeased and even though I had her head right by the door of her stall so she coudl see baby, she was flipping out. So I gaveErron a rubber massager and had him distract her while I touched the foal and just got him to be not afraid of me. Every time he'd come over to check me out Alero would panic and shoo him away and I think it's really instilled an unnecessary fear in him of me. But I spent just 5 minutes alone with him and he was freakin' out and I endedup just holding him still and when he stopped going beserk I let him go and he'd stand there while I petted him. When I put Momma back baby would come over to say hi and let me touch his face and ears over the top of the stall door. Alero even let me scratch her neck. So ...improvement. And yes I stayed in my pajamas all day and slept about 3 hours. 

-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't remember - are the rents registered? What are the registered names?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 22, 2008)

The mother is a registered Buckskin QH - Buckaroos Satin Doll
And the father is a reg'd Red Roan Paint - Reckless Kinda Guy

I am so not mixing their names to make a foal name. They always sound dumb and in this case....it'd just make him sound liek a flamboyant biker dude.

My foal is so much cooler than that.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, on an official level it's good just to have the parent names in it but we never use their registered names except for Dakota..... and that wasn't my choice and I call him Bug or Kota Bug. Don't ask - just happened. LOL! 

Your little man is precious! he does have a dark streak in his tail but it doesn't look like a dorsal stripe..... yet. If he ends up red dun or red dun paint (he looks pretty solid tho) I'll steal him! They can change a lot tho. We thought FIL had an albino which sucksand it turned out to be a cremello which is AWESOME! 

Oh and I know he's a paint regardless.... cause his dad was a paint.... but I mean really paint marked. He looks like he's going to have a lot of white under him... and I love that stocking! I can't tell - does he have socks? I can just see that one stocking and it's great!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 23, 2008)

He is verycute! Congrats! I love his coloring!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 23, 2008)

*Yeah but then it's not really a ''name'' to me, it's just a jumble of words to try to make the horse more imprissive. I'm going a different route. I do plan on showing him but he doesn't need a hat-picked name to go far. He'll start his own amazing name. And many years later, people will name their foals after HIM instead. And yes, I am full of myself. ha ha ha. 

And also I am angry with the dad's owner so I will be discontinuing the ''Reckless'' name tag, which is supposedly famous but I've never heard of it outside of her barn so....who knows. 

The ''dark'' sections of him are the strawberry blonde I woudl assume to be red roan. He doesn't have any socks or st ocking or any kind....however the bottom of his leg near the hoof is pretty much white but it blends perfectly up into the blonde of his body with no obvious break in between. And the white that is there is still not WHITE like his face. So I don't think he has any socks. PReferable to me they kind of annoy me, I'm a big fan of symmetry, unless it's a pretty marked paint, he can have all the bizzarre spots and leg markings he wants. 

Red dun is pretty much not even a possibility. 
But palomino is! And he's getting lighter and lighter...the strawberry is almost gone! And Palomino roan is a top possibility.

-JAK


Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Well, on an official level it's good just to have the parent names in it but we never use their registered names except for Dakota..... and that wasn't my choice and I call him Bug or Kota Bug. Don't ask - just happened. LOL!
> 
> Your little man is precious! he does have a dark streak in his tail but it doesn't look like a dorsal stripe..... yet. If he ends up red dun or red dun paint (he looks pretty solid tho) I'll steal him! They can change a lot tho. We thought FIL had an albino which sucksand it turned out to be a cremello which is AWESOME!
> 
> Oh and I know he's a paint regardless.... cause his dad was a paint.... but I mean really paint marked. He looks like he's going to have a lot of white under him... and I love that stocking! I can't tell - does he have socks? I can just see that one stocking and it's great!


----------



## polly (Jun 23, 2008)

He is beautiful Jesse :biggrin2:I have had an eye on this to see when she would go!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

I would think if the mom is a buckskin, there's a big chance of a dun in there.... since duns are a type of buckskin. :huhPalomino would be cool, but his mane would make it red roan wouldn't it? if it doesn't go really blonde? Not seeing him in person doesn't help LOL! 

This is the photo that makes me think he has a big white stocking - almost to the hock. I can understand the name thing... Make it really cool tho! 

Why'd the sire's owner make you mad?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 23, 2008)

No, dun is not a type of buckskin. A buckskin is a black + an agouti gene + a dilute/cream gene. The black + agouti makes a bay..the agouti gene pulls the color out to the points where it is concentrated (the legs, mane/tail, ears). The dilute gene lightens the body color to cream or gold. 

The Dun gene is a gene itself.... The Dun gene has factors that include striping ont he legs, dorsal stripe, etc. A red dun is created with the addition of the dun gene to a chestnut. There is also the possibility of a bay dun...or bay + dun gene, often causing a dorsal stripe and a yellowing of body color. Dun on black is what causes a Grullo (or Grulla) colored horse. 

And my reasons for being upset with the stallion owner go on and on. Too much for a Jesse + headache to type.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I know that dun are shown on the buckskin circuit and can be registered as such, and I know a lot of buckskin have dun genes somewhere along the line but if a parent isn't a dun - you can't have a dun foal, from what I am reading.

So, he's likely a red roan paint or maybe a cremella paint? or palomino paint.

He's so cute! I can't wait to see what his color does actually!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 23, 2008)

*A friend of mine has raised roans and came to look at ''the baby'' today and said he's ''definitely not a red roan''. 

The foal cannot be a Cremello either. A Cremello is a double dilute...which means they have to recieve a cream gene from each parent. It is possible to get oen from mum in this care but the father is a red roan paint, and obviously doesn't have a cream gene to throw. 

I'm thinking maybe Palomino but honestly I have no idea. 

Anda true buckskin does not have a dorsal stripe....however they're often registered incorrectly by people who don't know the difference. 


Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Well, I know that dun are shown on the buckskin circuit and can be registered as such, and I know a lot of buckskin have dun genes somewhere along the line but if a parent isn't a dun - you can't have a dun foal, from what I am reading.
> 
> So, he's likely a red roan paint or maybe a cremella paint? or palomino paint.
> 
> He's so cute! I can't wait to see what his color does actually!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe it's a palomino paint?! that would be cool.

I am horrible with genetics tho.... and I think the registration is that if there is genetically the breed...... like regardless of what he turns out - this baby COULD be shown on the buckskin circuit for the rainbow futurity thing because of his mom, and on the paint circuit because of his dad. My chestnut QH can actually go to the palomino shows cause his father is a chocolate palomino.

Not knowing much about foal colors and stuff - I can't say much but.... couldn't he still be a very light buttermilk buckskin? he's so creamy colored. I wonder if his mane might turn darker? I'd be so thrilled for you if he does! 

I do know that a buckskin doesn't have a stripe - that's a dun.

I don't know the sire and dam pedigree so I can't tell much anyhow LOL! 

I just know he's SO cute and I am SO happy for you! Please keep posting pictures of him as he grows... you know I love seeing him and his mama!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 24, 2008)

he looks like a creamsickle! he's adorable! i can't wait to wtch him grow!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

No I think not...his legs are so incredibly light...not the slightest hint of dark anywhere on this baby. I think bay or buckskin is kind of out of the question. 

I don't see any white spots on him yet. Perhaps the possibility of a tiny tiny splash under the left side of his gut. Compared to the white on his face...I don't see any white. But My horse friend's mum raised paints for a short time... he said sometiems with lighter foals the spots just randomly appear later. I kidn of doubt this one though.

I guess he does kind of look like a creamsicle... A creamsicle that likes to sleep in poop.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 24, 2008)

:tantrum: I want him to be a buttermilk buckskin paint dangit!!!



or a palomino paint! :biggrin2:I love pals. My SIL and neighbor were the pres and sec of the Indiana Pal Assoc at one time. Kota's daddy is Chocolate, sister is copper and a zillion other related just pals and chestnut horses... 

MORE PICS!!! :X



please?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I wanted a golden buckskin paint dangit and I didn't get one either!! 

More pics laaaaater. If I take anymore they'll jsut be copies of the ones I already took. They don't do much in their stall and Alero usually blocks my view of him anyways. I won't be turning them out for another few days either. So when I introduce baby to the outside big world, then we'll get lots of pictures.

-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok! I love when they get to go out for the first time! so cute!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 24, 2008)

My favorite horse breeds are Mustangs. I saw a mustang paint, so pretty.

Scroll down to the secon pix
http://www.mustangandwildhorserescue.org/

I have always wanted a horse of my own. All black with white blaze on the snout. Just like Black Beauty movie.

I love the song called Wild Horses by Garth Brooks. great song listen to it.

Wonder where New Freedom Pa is. Buckskin mustang for sale 125 bucks

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad301286


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

Black beauty didn't have a blaze....just a single white star on his forehead.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Jesse.....I want more PICS!!!!!!!

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Sharon....THATS TOO BAD!!!

-Jesse


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 24, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Black beauty didn't have a blaze....just a single white star on his forehead.


Thats right, well either way is fine with me. It was a one of a kind horse though.

I just love horses. Hubby took a pic of me petting 2 horses up Amish Country in Ohio. Arn't they so pretty


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

I WANT PICS! I WANT PICS! I WANT PICS! Wow, I feel like a little kid. Don't make me pout.:grumpy: 

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

*But I find it so comical. Its like kitten footie PJs X's 10. 


Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> I WANT PICS! I WANT PICS! I WANT PICS! Wow, I feel like a little kid. Don't make me pout.:grumpy:
> 
> Sharon


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 24, 2008)

:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


I agree


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 25, 2008)

More pictures....... please :biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 25, 2008)

Laterrrrrrr
Geez. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 25, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Laterrrrrrr
> Geez. What a bunch of whiners.


 lol teehee yay pictures yay


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 27, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce:


IT is later, where are the pics


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 27, 2008)

Time for pictures yet?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 27, 2008)

Laterrrrr i'm soooooo busy! nd I have companyt! And work! And work at home! Tryign to get a smalelr pasture in order for baby. And my weedwhacker isn't gonna cut the junk that's growing around my fence so I had to use a machete and now my shoudlers are sore.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 27, 2008)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce: Is it later yet?inkbouce:
> ...



Patients(sp?) is a Virtue people!











now, about those piccies...............

:yeahthat:just kidding:hug1ink iris:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 28, 2008)

The much anticipated 3rd set of pictures.
With his characteristic painted white face.... I've decided to call him ''Joker''. 

He comes right over to me now and sucks on my elbows and nibbles on any part of me he can get to. I can touch the udnerside of his face, throat, and neck and he's pretty much ok. Touching his mane or back and he just walks away...but at least he doesnt' RUN away anymore. He's not afraid of me...just very unsure. He's coming around nicely though. 

Alero bit my friend in the face while she was staying over. She has a nice cut over one eyebrow and a bruise below it. 'm tellin' yeh, this mare has always been a B****. SAme horse than attacked me inthe pasture when I was 17 and busted my leg up pretty good. Its still messed up, I dont' think it'll ever be right. 

Yesterday I cross tied momma and I was grooming her and stuff and she flipped the fudge out because she couldn't see her foal. Ripped a support right in half and then flipped over backwards and took out the front wall of a spare stall. I thought I was goign to have to call the vet back (they'd just left 5 minutes ago after giving vacc's) but amazingly, Alero hadn't broken anything (on her own body) or hurt herself any worse than a paper cut on her head.

But anyways here's the foal and the damage.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jun 28, 2008)

PS- His body color is getting so so light, and his mane is nearly white now. The red hue to his coat is pretty much gone. I think we're lookin' at a palomino.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 28, 2008)

Yay piccies.:biggrin2:

Owie that gotta hurt. :shock:

Joker suits him. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

I wonder if Alero and Pokie are related? She does the flipping over thing as well you know? she took out the cross ties this past winter and did a number at camp 2 weeks ago..... 

Duns and buckskins.... yep...... 

Joker is adorable! I love the name and yes, I think he's a pal also! cool!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 28, 2008)

Its been a while. Joker is over a month old now. I went to go buy him a foal halter and i'm looking for a red one but they didn't have his size. So I looked for black. Nothing. So then I realize...on this whole wall of halters there are no more foal halters. Then I found one...and it was pastel purple. Not wanting the poor boy to question his manhood I started frantically looking through eveyr halter on the wall. I finally found a royal purple one so it'll have to do. 

I finished building the little pasture just for him and his mum. He loves to run and turn. I can't wait to game him when he gets older. He taught himself how to lead in about 30 minutes. We gave hi ma bath today. He was very well behaved. And then we let him run around the barn and have a great time. Here's some baby + outside pics. Video to come within the next few days.





























Then also I was riding Tulsa the other day and all was fine and dandy until he spooked at something random and jumped straight up int he air and bucked. The Jesse went flying and I hit the dirt shoudler first and rolled. Tulsa continued to spin and buck, stomping me every time he landed. I have hoofprints on my ribs, calf, and I also somehow got kicked in the back of the head before I could get away. Here's a fun hoof-shaped bruise I thought you may enjoy. You can even see the imprint of the frog. this was taken the day of....all my bruises are a solid black/burgundy now. I look like a wannabe dalmation heroine addict.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2008)

He is perfect! 

Are you ok? That looks pretty nasty.:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 29, 2008)

he is GORGEOUS! I am just so jealous!

Your leg - OUCH!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 29, 2008)

Surprisingly, I didn't break or sprain anything. I was sore the next day but I never seriously hurt.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 29, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Not wanting the poor boy to question his manhood I started frantically looking through eveyr halter on the wall. I finally found a royal purple one so it'll have to do.


that's sooo the way i am with my boys. they can't have _anything_ girly _at all_! even thought every time we get a new pet i want a girl and end up with a boy:shock:

Joker suits him really well. he's so cute!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I named him Joker because of his painted white face. He does look like a Joker. Especially now his true color is coming in and he's got like a black ring around his mouth now. He looks like such a clown.


-JAK

More pics from today.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 31, 2008)

awwww! he looks like he dipped his nose in soot:biggrin2:. LOVE him. can he go on my bunny nap list?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2008)

He's not a bunny. I'm sure that breaks the ruels of the bunny anpping list.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a palomino paint then? He's just precious! Colt napping list! I live in Indiana and we have the COLTS so he belongs here.... see?! :biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah his baby coat is startin to shed out and he's getting some light colored areas we're pretty sure are goign to be spots. The white on his front legs has risen up past his knees and his belly and the area in front of his hips is turning white. 

I'm pretty sure he belongs here since I y'know....paid the stud fee....and I feed him...and ruv him...


-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

:whatever


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2008)

Whateva! I'll do what I wan'! My momma can' contro' me!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 1, 2008)

I still want him! He'd look cute with Pokie and Dakota......


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL! He looks like a camel there. Pokie does the camel impression too! So funny!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Lexi and I watched the video TWICE.... we love him!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 5, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


>



Oh man...he is _perfect_! A baby pal with the most beautiful face...he's going on my coltnapping list pronto!!

Congrats Jesse...and Joker looks like he so fits the name...:biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally some updates. Things have been so busy here. 

And When Joker turned 6 weeks old some idiot told me he should be getting his vaccinations then. So I called the vet out and she was like ''we usually dont' vacc them this young'' and I said for her to do what she thought is best but if it would help him then I'd rather not waste the farm call ($60). So she said she could just give him a 6 way, and she did. 

Often horses get a little bump were the vaccine poked them, and it goes away in a few weeks. Joker got a bump. Then he got a bigger bump. Then it blew up into an abcess the size of a baseball. Then he started rubbing fur off of it. Then the first layer of skin came off. I called the vet out again and they said it was hard, so they couldn't drain it just yet and they'd come back in a few days to lance it. Yuck.

So I called Matt over and he brought over this extremely foul potent-smelling gunk. It smelled so strong and so bad that I smelled it from inside my house before he got to my front porch. And I said ''ugh wtf IS that?!" and then I heard footsteps on the door and I opened it and I was like ''Hi Ma...WWAARGGHHH!" *slams door*

He said it was to draw out any and all pus from the abcess. And so logn as it smells like chemical warefare its working. So he and Erron administered that to Joke's neck and covered it wit ha gauze pad. 

The next day was Saturday, on which I like to sleep in and make Erron feed horses in the morning. He returned to say I'd better come take a look at Joker. His neck had literally EXPLODED, leaving a hole in the side of his neck I could probably bury 2 golfballs in. It was at least 2-3 inches deep, and 4-5 inches across. Joker had no clue, just sat there munching hay and asking when it was tiem to go outside. Oblivious. I called Matt out again. I couldn't look at the wound without getting sick. I blacked out once or twice and it was only grabbing one of the beams in the barn that I kept myself from face planting into the dirt. 

Matt cut away the excess shredded skin around the wound so we would have access to the actual hole and be able to clean it. We flsuhed it with water until it was clean, then flushed it with betadine and more water. Then we administered GO-DRY....which is used ot treat mastitis in cows. Its mostly penicillin. We covered it with more gauze and tape and kept Joker on stall rest.

We kept this up t wice a day. I had toget up at 530AM before work and Erron would clean him while I held him. He was such a good boy. REally put up with it extremely well. Then I'd tape the bandage back on. He had trouble keeping the bandage int he right spot since it was on his neck, it would slide down and expose the hole and he'd get it full of dirt and debris. I went to my vet and got him on antibiotics too. So twice I day I had to dissolve his pills in water and put them in a syringe with some banana baby food and shoot that into his mouth. He wasn't too pleased abou that but eventually realized it was for his own good and held still for it.

Its been about 3 weeks since the explosion. The ''hole'' is now a completely flat scab about half the size of a dime. Its healing very nicely too and he's been able to be turned out now. It never got infected and healed incredibly fast. 

Here's pictures from the day it exploded





And 8 days later





And today





Matt said he might end up with a divot in his neck as most injuries like this healed to leave a ''hole'' stil in the neck. But I'd say from looking at it he's goign to be 100% better. The fur is even growing back remarkably fast. 

Here's also some more pics I took today.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my god, poor little Joker! That looks painful and really gross! Good to know he didn't seem to notice it and it's getting better. It's healed remarkably fast! He is such a cute boy, he's the complete opposite of creepy gross Joker from the Batman movie.


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

Awwwh !!!!



So Sweet!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 20, 2008)

Aww poor Joker. At least he healed nicely and quickly. He is such a cutie!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2008)

Joker is 5 months old today! We'll be weaning him right after Xmas. He's growing like bamboo next to a Nuclear Power Plant. His shoulder is a little higher than my chest right now. I had bought him a blanket for winter, and I bought it one size too big so he could grow a little. And the company sent me the wrong color (hot pink). but it fit him perfect. But I sent it back because I cannot and will not have a hot pink blanket on my studly little man. So they sent me back a red one and I put it on Joe and...its 3 sizes too small. So my boss at work is buying it off of me for his mini. And I have to buy another blanket for Joe. Probably every 6 weeks at the rate he's growing. 


I'm still trying to get him registered. Iv'e made some progress but the woman who owns the stallion is a complete DUH. So everything has been taking a lot longer than it should because I have to carry her through this whole thing and she's not taking the initiative to do pretty much anything. I'm about to hang myself. 

But here's some pictures and video for now. We're goign to start breaking Joker to cart next summer, just to get him doing something and toget used to bit commands and moving forward without having someone near his head all the time. I put a fat saddle blanket on his back for kicks, and he didn't even flinch. I'm gonna put our tiny 8" pony saddle on him soon, just so he gets used to it. It hardly weighs anything. Anything I can do to make breaking him in another year more bearable. 

Also pics of Tulsa, he's filling otut o be absolutely stunning. He's very easy to handle and so so sweet. He's the lover of the barn. Erron's little buddy. But Iv'e had to keep him in every other day as I can't turn him out with the mares anymore. He's just starting to realize he has balls and he prances around like he's all full of himself...tail flagged and trotting circles around the mares. And they are starting to enjoy the attention so before things go carried away, I stopped turning them out together. Until I get my fence repaired in pasture #3 they're goign to have to be swapped out every other day. 

Anyways, pics and video..




















































PS: My new bunny-mobile...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2008)

Jesse, he's GORGEOUS! I love his coloring. Have you figured out what his markings/coloring are? How is his neck hole?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2008)

The neck hole is completely closed. Can't tell it was ever there. I won't tell if you wont. 

He's a palomino, thats for sure.... and he definitely has spots. And other breeders have confirmed this. But his winter coat is so thick and fluffy that we can't see those spots. The light areas (which are visible in the pictures) blend perfectly into his regular color. Thers no way to tell where the spots actualyl are, which is goign ot make registration very difficult. I'd have to shave him. Which I don't really want to do since its like 20 degrees outside.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

He's so pretty! I love that he is eating THROUGH the hotwire! LOL! 

So the black guy is a stallion.... somehow I thought he was a gelding. I actually get a kick out of it when the horses prance around with their tails up and stuff. Of course Dakota does it like a stud and he's gelded. 

He's really looking good tho! You're doing such a great job with all of them !

It's good to see you!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, Woman! Joe is lookin' schnazzay!!! Whatta hottie he's become! I can't wait to see post-winter fluff pictures, to see those spots better. 

Glad, also, to see his hole is healing so great...what a relief!

((HUGS))

Rosie*

P.S. I wrote about Elvis a bit in Teeny's RB thread.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 26, 2008)

He is lookin good! And he is so big now!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 1, 2009)

More Joker pics!

Dec 22 - Joker is 6 months old! We weaned him the first week of December. Alero stopped producing milk and he was eating like a pig on his own anyways and he is HUGE. His shoulder is about level with my boobs. 

His neck is healed 100%. Cant even tell. 

He has 2 matching white hind socks that have really popped in the last few weeks... and two white front socks extending to the fetlock. And he still has that all white face and black ring around his lips. He's such a card. (haha I made a funny). And he's quite full of himself. I made thees two videos yesterday and took a bunch of pics. I put him out in the big pasture for the first time and with Spanky as a buddy. They love each other. But Spanky is so old he just kind of stands there while Joker runs circles around him.

Anyways, pics and video.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 1, 2009)

Jesse, he's looking so handsome. His fur looks so thick an warm! What a handsome guy. What's his personality like?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 1, 2009)

*Personality? He plays with EVERYTHING and is full of himself. He also hates candy but loves to eat snow.


SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jesse, he's looking so handsome. His fur looks so thick an warm! What a handsome guy. What's his personality like?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 1, 2009)

Why would a horsie be eating candy? Like, candy for people? I want a baby horse! Hey how about if you fly Joker out to me? I can get it all set up with the airline, piece of cake :dude:

Skyler Monroe bun turned 1 on the 30th! Did you see his b-day thread on the main forum? It's full of pictures. I have several I've been meaning to send you and will do so soon.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I always buy the horses those baggies of peppermints and butterscotchs and they all go nuts. But Joe spits them out. PEH PEH!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Horses love peppermint most of the time. My niece had a pony who LOVED skittles. My horse, Kota, loves all sorts of stuff - including chicken and fries at the fair... he's kinda goofy LOL! 

Like with bunnies, you don't want to feed them tons of stuff like that but treats are fine.

Dakota's dad will suck on a sucker...... like you see him walking around with the sucker stick hanging out of his mouth LOL! and he sucks on candy cane pieces. 

We have a box of mini-candycanes just for him and Kota (his daddy lives across the road) and Pokie likes regular horse treat biscuts but give her an apple and she takes bites as you hold it. 

My one niece has a horse that LOVES and I mean LOVES beer. Pokie likes Diet Coke and Dakota is kinda fond of a bit of choc or vanilla shake.

Have you ever givena cat cottoncandy? it's hilarious!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow...Joker's a Hunkie Pie! I love watching this goof grow up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

He is just perfect!


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker is so Beautiful... 

My horse will eat just about anything... My mom will bring her a cookie when she comes over... and my horse expects it... she knows the sound of her car when its coming down the road and she goes and waits for her treat


----------

